# Ragdoll in Heat?



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

She was unusually affectionate this morning and got in the bed under the covers with me and wanted a cuddle before attacking my hand and running off. When I got home from work she was acting quite normal until about an hour later when she started yowling her head off in a way she hasn't before and then was pestering me for attention and rolling about and loving having her tummy rubbed. It's been a while since I've had a female cat who wasn't spayed but I'm sure this behaviour was like that of cats from years gone who ere unspayed and went into heat...any thoughts?

Should also mention she is just over a year old...


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Certainly possible. Why not spayed?


----------



## marooned (Sep 30, 2009)

Has she been spayed? If not, sounds like she may be going into heat. Otherwise could just be a mood. Mine get like that every once in a while.


----------



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

She was in heat. The last few days she did nothing but yowl and harass my boy cats for sex! One of them even had a go but he's fixed so I don't even know how that would work. 

I'm hoping to breed from her in future but I'm waiting for her to grow some more. She seems a bit small at the moment.


----------

